# Suicide Silence Playing 8s? pics to prove it



## ire_works (Oct 31, 2008)

all i saw were pics of their one guitar player , Mark , weilding an LTD 8 , but couldn't find any other ergs in the pics i saw. but we have spotted an 8 in their midst!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 31, 2008)

Another Reason not to play 8's 


  hehehe


----------



## Lozek (Oct 31, 2008)

And when they play live, they park the Bandwagon in the alley out the back


----------



## Apophis (Oct 31, 2008)

pictures are nice


----------



## Nats (Oct 31, 2008)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Another Reason not to play 8's
> 
> 
> hehehe







Lozek said:


> And when they play live, they park the Bandwagon in the alley out the back



hahahahaha


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 31, 2008)

I wonder how that 25.5" scale is working out for them


----------



## stuh84 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wonder if they'll be able to improve their music now


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 31, 2008)

Lozek said:


> And when they play live, they park the Bandwagon in the alley out the back



 Very well put!

I mean, for a band that one-dimensional why on earth use a fucking 8 string? Pricks... purely for show and nothing else


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 31, 2008)

Why such hostility for this band? I've never listened to them and assume they're a Sentenced/Nightwish-style band judging on the name, what have they done to evoke such hatred?


----------



## Dan (Oct 31, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> Why such hostility for this band? I've never listened to them and assume they're a Sentenced/Nightwish-style band judging on the name, what have they done to evoke such hatred?



deathcore.... need we say more?

i wonder if they were doing the crab dance when those photos were taken?


----------



## DanD (Oct 31, 2008)

Plug said:


> deathcore.... need we say more?
> 
> i wonder if they were doing the crab dance when those photos were taken?



"Let there be a breakdown."


----------



## Joel (Oct 31, 2008)

i like them


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 31, 2008)

Plug said:


> deathcore.... need we say more?
> 
> i wonder if they were doing the crab dance when those photos were taken?



Heh, fair enough. Just not used to seeing such one-sided bashing here is all, even of deathcore.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Oct 31, 2008)

Like some people here i see it as a win for 8-string publicity, bad or good. I think they might just want guitars with more wood for a thicker/heavier tone or possibly they are more comfortable for them to play, I know 7&8's are easier/comfier for me to play. Or it could def be the bandwagon thing. I can see it from any or all angles


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 31, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> Why such hostility for this band? I've never listened to them and assume they're a Sentenced/Nightwish-style band judging on the name, what have they done to evoke such hatred?



Because they could do what they do on a 6 string, it's bad enough they play 7s 

Nah.. it's all good, i'd never buy an album but they play some ok metal, i just don't dig that scene, and for someone from a musical scene such as that playing an 8 string is unbelievably contrived.


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 31, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> Because they could do what they do on a 6 string, it's bad enough they play 7s
> 
> Nah.. it's all good, i'd never buy an album but they play some ok metal, i just don't dig that scene, and for someone from a musical scene such as that playing an 8 string is unbelievably contrived.



While I can't stand deathcore, I really don't agree with comments like that either. All of a sudden it's as if it's 2001 again and we're picking on the nu-metal kids again for playing seven-strings (not that nu-metal should be discriminated against, but you see my point). I've seen a bunch of discussions here about that stigma and how it finally seems to have passed and I'd hate to see the cycle start over with eight-strings, especially as this is the best community on the net to break such stereotypes.

Anyway, that was way too heavy for this thread, so here are two (insert prefix here)-core cliches at once - pointless breakdowns and ill-advised covers!

YouTube - 3 Mile Scream - Paint It Black/Redefine Tomorrow


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm not picking on anybody. I'm merely saying it's extremely contrived, which it is! That's not conjecture, that's not just my opinion, it's a fact  He's CLEARLY just playing an 8 string for the look and the bandwagonism (?)

I'm not slating his choice of guitar because I don't like the music. But when bands like that use instruments like that it makes them very fad-ish. Much like the music. I'm sorry, but I can't take his choice to use an 8 string seriously.


----------



## Rick (Oct 31, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> Why such hostility for this band? I've never listened to them and assume they're a Sentenced/Nightwish-style band judging on the name, what have they done to evoke such hatred?



They sound nothing like Sentenced or Nightwish. I kinda like them but I'm starting to get tired of this drop tuning a 7 like every other band does.


----------



## Dan (Oct 31, 2008)

Rick said:


> They sound nothing like Sentenced or Nightwish. I kinda like them but I'm starting to get tired of this drop tuning a 7 like every other band does.



See i drop tune my 7, but thats mearly because it gives me a larger range to work with and i just feel more comfortable playing in a drop tuning. But i can understand where your comming from when you say this. Most of these bandwagon bands could play all their stuff in drop D but instead choose to use 7s cos they want to go as low as possible so they sound 'cooler' and can say they use 7's. Thats what i dissagree against


----------



## FYP666 (Oct 31, 2008)

I still don't understand what for so many dudes put em' down. Really. I like their music, i don't give a fuckin' cup of whale's sperm of their genre, I like the groove they have in their music. It doesn't matter how much the music have to be real, as long as it sounds heavy, dark and groovy. I don't dig any fuckin' Helloween or any of the old school power/speed metal from the ol' days. Of course there are some bands from those days, but I don't shout it out loud that they are the most pathetic dudes in the music business. You guys don't have to comment anything to this thread if all you have to say is that these guys make bad music 

Now, to the guitars. Those are Ltd FM-408? They must have gotten them from their deal with Esp, i wonder if they are going to use em' on the next album


----------



## heavy7-665 (Oct 31, 2008)

FYP666 said:


> I still don't understand what for so many dudes put em' down. Really. I like their music, i don't give a fuckin' cup of whale's sperm of their genre, I like the groove they have in their music. It doesn't matter how much the music have to be real, as long as it sounds heavy, dark and groovy. I don't dig any fuckin' Helloween or any of the old school power/speed metal from the ol' days. Of course there are some bands from those days, but I don't shout it out loud that they are the most pathetic dudes in the music business. You guys don't have to comment anything to this thread if all you have to say is that these guys make bad music
> 
> Now, to the guitars. Those are Ltd FM-408? They must have gotten them from their deal with Esp, i wonder if they are going to use em' on the next album



they should


----------



## TMM (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, thats an FM408. And IMHO way better that they chose the FM instead of the SRC. I feel that's a little less 'bandwagony'. Speaking of which, if you're looking at Deathcore, these guys may fall under that umbrella statement, but I personally love their take on it. The music is around as good as Deathcore gets (aside from maybe ASP), and I love the Exhumed-like tradeoff in vocal styles.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Oct 31, 2008)

he uses the 8 in this vid


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 31, 2008)

i dont like picking on anyone for using 8's, but to go from the standard 6 to a 7 for experimentation. but for music like this it seemes unnecessary.

bands can do what they want, but, IMO, bands like this are why 6 string players make fun of us erg guys.


----------



## Rick (Oct 31, 2008)

Plug said:


> See i drop tune my 7, but thats mearly because it gives me a larger range to work with and i just feel more comfortable playing in a drop tuning. But i can understand where your comming from when you say this. Most of these bandwagon bands could play all their stuff in drop D but instead choose to use 7s cos they want to go as low as possible so they sound 'cooler' and can say they use 7's. Thats what i dissagree against



That's pretty much on track.


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 31, 2008)

They could just use a drop tuned 6er though. Nile do. And they do a fucking much better job of it than these guys.


----------



## Meldville (Oct 31, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i dont like picking on anyone for using 8's, but to go from the standard 6 to a 7 for experimentation. but for music like this it seemes unnecessary.
> 
> bands can do what they want, but, IMO, bands like this are why 6 string players make fun of us erg guys.



Agreed. Why play a 7 if you're using 2 strings?


----------



## Rick (Oct 31, 2008)

That's what I'm trying to figure out. 

I've been trying to expand my playing and higher string usage lately to avoid that.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 31, 2008)

Nevermind the 8s, their vocalist is horrendous!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 31, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> They could just use a drop tuned 6er though. Nile do. And they do a fucking much better job of it than these guys.



Yea nile sounds ridiculously heavy.


----------



## lobee (Oct 31, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i dont like picking on anyone for using 8's, but to go from the standard 6 to a 7 for experimentation. but for music like this it seemes unnecessary.
> 
> bands can do what they want, but, IMO, bands like this are why 6 string players make fun of us erg guys.
> 
> ...


Well then what are your guys' thoughts on Meshuggah? They don't need 8-strings either do they? Why can't they just tune down a 6 string? Just because they are a superior band doesn't mean they deserve to play 8's any more. I say let bands play whatever they like to play. I understand ripping a band because you don't like their music, but ripping them them for "not deserving to play a guitar with X number of strings because of their music" is grasping at straws(Straws Pulled at Random?).

Edit: I just watched that video that was posted and it was the first I've heard of the band. I didn't like it...at all, but my stance is still the same.


----------



## stuh84 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well given that Thordendal does solos on the high end of the fretboard on the high strings, it kind of makes it impossible to do their material live without one....


----------



## lobee (Oct 31, 2008)

Well Meshuggah was the first band that used 8's to come to mind, so I used them as an example. Thordendal could probably play the same thing on a downtuned seven and change some hand positions, but they like playing 8-strings and having 5 extra notes and that's cool.


At 2:43 in this SS vid there's a solo on a 7-string. They could probably play their 8-string stuff on a downtuned seven and change the hand positions on the solos too, but they want to play 8's. That's also cool with me.

I guess I just don't get the hate.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Nov 1, 2008)

I hate suicide silence. have for years. They DO put on one hell of a live show and it is very entertaining, but from a musical aspect, they write really boring, repetitive music. here's a song example...alt picked riff played by one guitar/pause/whole band comes in/cheesy wanna-be death metal riff/cheesy breakdown/slower cheesy breakdown/pause/cheesy death metal riff/ vocal break/ cheesy breakdown/end song. something like that I believe.

sorry for the mini rant. I don't see the need for them to be playing 8 strings. or really sevens at that point. I mean they're still playing on standard scale guitars, so they could just tune down on a 6. But hey, if it makes kids buy more guitars, that's cool with me, because maybe we'll have another wonderful period of kids realizing they were following a trend, and there will be tons of 7's and even 8's for sale for diiiiirt cheap.


----------



## Nats (Nov 1, 2008)

lobee said:


> Well then what are your guys' thoughts on Meshuggah? They don't need 8-strings either do they? Why can't they just tune down a 6 string? Just because they are a superior band doesn't mean they deserve to play 8's any more. I say let bands play whatever they like to play. I understand ripping a band because you don't like their music, but ripping them them for "not deserving to play a guitar with X number of strings because of their music" is grasping at straws(Straws Pulled at Random?).
> 
> Edit: I just watched that video that was posted and it was the first I've heard of the band. I didn't like it...at all, but my stance is still the same.



i'll prob get flack, but i don't really think they need it either. sure they solo and stuff, but whatever....


----------



## CrashRG (Nov 1, 2008)

i dont like SS's music. I think the style is fucking lame, i think the songs are lame.....who knew that i really only needed one riff played at differing speeds or with differing palm mutes to make a whole fucking song. I don't see the point of them using 7's or ERG's.

BUT

if thats what they want to do, and thats what THEY like. FUCK IT. Let them do it. Next thing you know, some of the people around here will want there to be a goddamn 7 string or ERG application process before you can partake in the madness. 




Sorry for the rant.......I'm extremely hungover and a feel as if ive been dropped on my head and then hit by a bus......twice.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Nov 1, 2008)

Nats said:


> i'll prob get flack, but i don't really think they need it either. sure they solo and stuff, but whatever....



It's true. I like Meshuggah, but they VERY rarely use any of the higher strings except every once in a while for random holdsworth-esque tapping leads.


----------



## ire_works (Nov 1, 2008)

Plug said:


> deathcore.... need we say more?
> 
> i wonder if they were doing the crab dance when those photos were taken?



Its official , Sevenstring.org needs :crabdance:

anyways , back to subject. Since they're still playing the same songs on the album which are in drop A on the eights , which makes me wonder how hes tuning the guitar. I think 8s and 7s are needed for tuning low simply because having that extra thick fretboard is is equivalent to increasing the scale on a guitar , which helps make low tunings sound better. I definately like the band , not falling into trends , i just love listening to their stuff in the car at loud volumes and flex at kids listening to rap.

More Strings make more better.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 1, 2008)

I think its definately a fad if you arent going to use the range, and, from what i've seen of the entire scene (-core) then it most probably is a fad, and there really isnt a reason to use them.

Having said that, if they want to try, whatever, it _WILL_ annoy people, like nu-metal did, but having said _that_ i really like numetal  If its a fad, itll pass, and we'll be left with the bands that actually enjoy using/make full use of the range. 

You dont have to like them, or like their music, but if they like them, fad or not, they will use them.


----------



## demolisher (Nov 1, 2008)

why would a standard scale eight string exist? I'm serious is there a reason for this?


----------



## winterlover (Nov 2, 2008)

SS is the fail, most boring thing i've ever seen live or heard


----------



## MetalJordan (Nov 2, 2008)

techdeath16 said:


> i like them


i 2nd that


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Nov 2, 2008)

MetalJordan said:


> i 2nd that




HOW? do you have ears?


----------



## Rick (Nov 2, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> I think its definately a fad if you arent going to use the range, and, from what i've seen of the entire scene (-core) then it most probably is a fad, and there really isnt a reason to use them.
> 
> Having said that, if they want to try, whatever, it _WILL_ annoy people, like nu-metal did, but having said _that_ i really like numetal  If its a fad, itll pass, and we'll be left with the bands that actually enjoy using/make full use of the range.
> 
> You dont have to like them, or like their music, but if they like them, fad or not, they will use them.



This is pretty spot-on in my opinion. It's a fad that will disappear, we just don't know when.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Nov 2, 2008)

DrewsifStalin said:


> HOW? do you have ears?



ive seen a few of your posts around here...im surprised your not banned yet for insulting members and wishing death upon musicians, thats just wrong and disrespectful dude.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 2, 2008)

DrewsifStalin said:


> HOW? do you have ears?


 
What? So he likes a different kind of music than you, who cares?? I like different music than many people on the forum, adn tbh i dont know/like a lot of the music talked about on here (no offence meant) but i dont rag on them for it, cos its a real personal thing. Let it go man.


----------



## thesimo (Nov 2, 2008)

lobee said:


> Well then what are your guys' thoughts on Meshuggah? They don't need 8-strings either do they? Why can't they just tune down a 6 string? Just because they are a superior band doesn't mean they deserve to play 8's any more. I say let bands play whatever they like to play. I understand ripping a band because you don't like their music, but ripping them them for "not deserving to play a guitar with X number of strings because of their music" is grasping at straws





a lot of people are really getting their pants in a bunch because some crappy band is ruining 8s by playing crappy music on them. So what. That will always be the case because not everyone likes the same music.

Other intelligent individuals are hardly going to associate ERG players here with those in Suicide Silence. And if they do... they are unlikely to be able to tell the difference between death core and Swedish technical death metal genre X anyway.

in short : who gives a fuck?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 2, 2008)

Rick said:


> This is pretty spot-on in my opinion. It's a fad that will disappear, we just don't know when.



 If you play a deathcore song, then a Death Metal song to someone who isn't a musician or an music enthusiast - they'll just say 'rarrr Its death metal'....but Deathcore is just a fad, It's not an original thing, they've just taken Death Metal and Gay'd it up a little.....or a lot...

Death Metal is the serious version - If you're an average Joe shmoe walking down the street - you laugh at a scene kid, but you steer to the other side of the footpath - out of the way of Eric Hoffman or Pat Obrien 

Also, I think It is fair to say that Death core bands/fans Im pretty sure never listened to Van Halen, Exodus, Bad Brains...Accept or Slayer, they just went from fall out boy to escape the fate to suicide silence. They have in some ways built a genre of music on the most bizzarre and nonsensible foundations possible.

Bringing back the labels from the eighties - These people are true posers, and It almost saddens me to think these people consider this kind of shit Metal...

The word has just about lost all meaning... When I was a small boy I knew what metal was, even If I had never heard It, I'd just heard people say a certain bands name...

I'd think of AC/DC, Van Halen or Metallica...I dont mean to sound like a fuckin' weiner or an elitist but It's a pretty serious issue.

K, fuck, bed time


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Nov 2, 2008)

CrushingAnvil said:


> If you play a deathcore song, then a Death Metal song to someone who isn't a musician or an music enthusiast - they'll just say 'rarrr Its death metal'....but Deathcore is just a fad, It's not an original thing, they've just taken Death Metal and Gay'd it up a little.....or a lot...
> 
> Death Metal is the serious version - If you're an average Joe shmoe walking down the street - you laugh at a scene kid, but you steer to the other side of the footpath - out of the way of Eric Hoffman or Pat Obrien
> 
> ...


 

Actually I grew up listening to AC/DC, Black Sabbath, Stevie Ray Vaughn,, Van Halen, and Aerosmith.....then I moved on to Cannibal Corpse, Old Mans Child, Opeth, Dimmu Borgir, then I now listen to Suicide Silence, Job For A Cowboy, Winds of Plague, etc....I just like any music and to say that people who listen to deathcore haven't listened to "said bands" is ridiculous....now im not a scene kid , I don't go to shows and crabdance, I don't go and hardcore dance...I go and I stand there listening to notes figuring in my head hey thats in this timing, hey that song is in this key, etc....I have an affinity for any type of music from pop, rap, classical, to death metal, black metal...etc...i listen to it all...


----------



## neon_black88 (Nov 2, 2008)

I had a listen to them and yeah, I think they're terrible. Gallop Gallop Gallop MINOR THIRD Gallop Gallop Galop MINOR THIRD.

But I couldn't care less how many strings they have on their guitars.


----------



## Doomcreeper (Nov 2, 2008)

I'll be honest I do enjoy deathcore sometimes but I don't really care waht others think about me liking, theres a good number of people here who talk about korn and so on and I hate nu metal I don't attack them for it. No I'm not just a deatchore fan I prefer death metal to anything I listen to a lot of nile, death, spawn of possesion, dying fetus, cephalic carnage and all that good stuff but everyone once in a while I'll be in the mood for some Whitechapel or Suicide Silence or All Shall Perish (usually this one since htey have technical guitar playing as well). I don't see why so many people whine and cry about deathcore if you don't like it don't listen to it you don't have to insult musicians for the gear they use becuase they play this style or that.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Nov 2, 2008)

wtf you guys? I see most seven string bands not using the seven to it full potential (playing either in the "B" position, and the "C#" position). I love them to death, but look at Evergrey, Mercenary, and Dream theater. The riffs are all around B, C# or E positions. Maybe the 8s feel better in his hand. This type of attitude is why people dislike Extended range communities and players. Who gives a shit if they are playing 8s and only use 3 strings. Most rhythm players use about that, so should they use a Dimished range guitar (three string?). The whole comment that everyone puffed up about on the dino interview/video, saying that Dino should "pick up the 6 string, and not try to play all that new metal shit on a 7" (or somewhere in there), is exactly what is happening here. Uncool...

As for the music, no one here has the ability to call this band crap. Music is an objective form, and the only people that can say other music is bad are people who aren't smart enough to understand that other people may not agree/you aren't omnipotent (cant tell what appeals to other people). This band isn't making what most would call alot of money, or "mad dolla's", so I imagine that they probably aren't going on their van/bus thinking "Oh I hate this music, but Im glad it pays the bills". If someone plays with passion, then they are the best musician they can be. If someone can play through a song and loose themselves in it, then no one else can take anything away from them. Mandolin or 8 string guitar.


----------



## Mattayus (Nov 2, 2008)

i guess this is all my fault, i didn't really mean 'they dont need an 8 string' per say, I just recognise a fad when i see one. I dont really care if they want to use one or not but it seems like the scene-sters are creeping into all aspects of metal and i think people get their hackles up due to that reason.

you're right, it's not fair to slate the music, it's just hard to swallow sometimes because it seems the scene is louder than the band. this is evident by looking at their fan base. How many people would you see at a SS show that you'd call a metalhead? it seems to be teenagers mostly, more girls than at a usual metal show, and they all seem to care more about their hair and skinny jeans than the band on stage.

I dont think anybody expected this amalgamation of musical cultures, and i just think ppl feel resentful and protective over this 'invasion', and will invariably attack the music in defence.

personally i dont mind, because i know it will fade away as quickly as it arrived


----------



## newamerikangospel (Nov 2, 2008)

I completely understand the dislike for kids who use the music as a form of superiority. One of the reasons Goth kids have the stigmata of being elitists. Scene kids are a relatively new breed, and while I dont understand the girl jeans, and the bandanas, im not going to dislike someone for it. Its the little fuckers who think they are "tough as steel" dressing like that. I dont care about the fad/scene, I just dislike the attitudes.

But if you think about it, wasn't this to be said for the 80's hair band scene? Skin tight jeans and "girly" hair.  I was just appaled by the amount of hate that initially came into the first 2-3 pages of the thread.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 2, 2008)

FYP666 said:


> I still don't understand what for so many dudes put em' down. Really. I like their music, i don't give a fuckin' cup of whale's sperm of their genre, I like the groove they have in their music. It doesn't matter how much the music have to be real, as long as it sounds heavy, dark and groovy. I don't dig any fuckin' Helloween or any of the old school power/speed metal from the ol' days. Of course there are some bands from those days, but I don't shout it out loud that they are the most pathetic dudes in the music business. You guys don't have to comment anything to this thread if all you have to say is that these guys make bad music
> 
> Now, to the guitars. Those are Ltd FM-408? They must have gotten them from their deal with Esp, i wonder if they are going to use em' on the next album



THeir music is so simplistic and one dimensional its unreal. "The Price of Beauty" caught my attention originally because it was intense, brutal metal, but the rest of the album sounds exactly the same.

Listen to "Hands of A Killer" Hear that first riff? Fast forward to 0:50. they've just finished playing it - with absolutely no development - to change the rhythm of the first note. At 1:32 we finally see a change. Cookie cutter, blacnd predictable metal with absolutely no depth to it at all. They got famous through a fluke.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Nov 3, 2008)

dude unanswered is a great song

"3-2-1-3-2-1-3-2-1-3-2-1-3-3-3-3-2-1"


----------



## sworth9411 (Nov 3, 2008)

IMO Suicide Silence, and death core have one great thing going for them. They are creating a whole new group of individuals who will eventually grow out of death core and for lack of a better way of putting it be the awesome people on this site&#8230;Let&#8217;s be for real I didn&#8217;t listen to Nile and Suffocation my whole life guilty as charged I definitely had a limp bizkit album and a blink 182 album, that introduced me to bands like Jedi Mind Tricks, Heavier bands lead to heavier bands and without blink I probably would have never gotten into some totally rad punk rock, Henry Rollins, or a lot of the influences that make me who I am today.

Don&#8217;t get me wrong I&#8217;m not into SS but they are a repetitive easy to listen to (depending on your preferences) and easy to learn all their songs so you can play along with your favorite bands, and honestly their songwriting structure is totally similar to a lot of pop structures. To me I think its rad and I totally plan on reaping the ERG and new wave of Sevens benefit when its over by purchasing tons of awesome guitars&#8230;.

Im stoked there writing music because its going to be a whole new wave of heavy when dudes who grew up listening to Suicide Silence start getting good and starting their own bands&#8230;

Besides 8 strings does look f-ing cool (think spinal tap this amp goes up to 11)


----------



## Seebu (Nov 3, 2008)

DrewsifStalin said:


> dude unanswered is a great song
> 
> "3-2-1-3-2-1-3-2-1-3-2-1-3-3-3-3-2-1"


Hahaha, I once searched for random "br00tal" bands and listened how many of these bands used this "riff". I gathered like 5 different bands. Same freaking dun-dun-dun.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Nov 3, 2008)

I like me some Suicide Silence from time to time... sure they don't play the hardest stuff in the world but fuck guys, you gotta admit is just sounds fucking MEAN, right? Same thing with grindcore, I don't exactly like it too much but it just sounds fucking MEAN when you wanna listen to it.

Come on, Misericordiam anyone? Grindcore as fuck er what? My point: it sounds fucking mean.


I mean yeah Suicide Silence is deathcore, not grindcore, but so is Whitechapel and I don't see near as much hate for them yet you guys see one band like SS and end up hating on a whole genre.

idk, but I do agree on the fact that they don't need 8s at all.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 3, 2008)

VicerExciser said:


> I like me some Suicide Silence from time to time... sure they don't play the hardest stuff in the world but fuck guys, you gotta admit is just sounds fucking MEAN, right? Same thing with grindcore, I don't exactly like it too much but it just sounds fucking MEAN when you wanna listen to it.
> 
> Come on, Misericordiam anyone? Grindcore as fuck er what? My point: it sounds fucking mean.
> 
> ...




I was about to say dude, why would yo ulisten to Suicide SIlence when we both know you already like Misericordiam who are FAR superior.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Nov 3, 2008)

Wait... you lost me on that one Stitch... 
are you capping on me?


----------



## ak33 (Nov 3, 2008)

Destruction of a statue, is a pretty good SS tune


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Nov 3, 2008)

new vid for anyone who cares


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 3, 2008)

^ No 8 in that thar vid.


----------



## lefty robb (Nov 3, 2008)

lobee said:


> At 2:43 in this SS vid there's a solo on a 7-string. They could probably play their 8-string stuff on a downtuned seven and change the hand positions on the solos too, but they want to play 8's. That's also cool with me.
> 
> I guess I just don't get the hate.




that's a solo?


----------



## Mattayus (Nov 3, 2008)

that's a NEW song?!  It sounds identical to the other two i've heard!!


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Nov 3, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> that's a NEW song?!  It sounds identical to the other two i've heard!!


 My thoughts exactly I actually bought CD after hearing one song and went home put it in and commenced to fucking around and i was bout 3 songs in and i was like wow! this is a really long song and turns out it was the fourth song


----------



## heavy7-665 (Nov 3, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> that's a NEW song?!  It sounds identical to the other two i've heard!!



Thats "unanswered"


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Nov 3, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> that's a NEW song?!  It sounds identical to the other two i've heard!!


are you fucking deaf?


----------



## Mattayus (Nov 3, 2008)

BlindingLight7 said:


> are you fucking deaf?



Click


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Nov 3, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> Click


lol


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Nov 3, 2008)

HAUCH said:


> I'm gonna honest and say that I enjoyed that video. That was brutal as fuck, I've never really listened to these guys before. Thanks for the vid.


i think its odd to see garza playing a SC207 with black hardware instead of the SC607B


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2008)

In all fairness, this is the same thing that probably happened when 7 strings became "popular."


----------



## DDDorian (Nov 3, 2008)

Rick said:


> In all fairness, this is the same thing that probably happened when 7 strings became "popular."



That's what I was getting at before - this is exactly the same thing that happened with seven-string guitars, so all this talk of their using eight-strings being "undeserved" or whatever strikes me as extremely hypocritical, especially as you can guarantee that half of the people on this board were attracted to seven-strings by players like Dino who are just as guilty of riding the low strings as anyone else.


----------



## Rick (Nov 4, 2008)

^Guilty as charged. I'll admit it.


----------



## halsinden (Nov 21, 2008)

i have to admit, i'm not with the 'they don't need it' argument. as pointed out earlier it would mean meshuggah don't need many of their strings, as with many other bands.

the other factor in this is that i far prefer the feel of a 7 string neck now over a 6 string one. i'm almost frightened to try and 8 string incase i like it too much. it's the feel, the dimensions, the proportionate weight etc. i feel it all goes to help my playing.

this is also supported by my love of people like terry bozzio. he has an insanely huge kit. it's something that both me & my drummer would love to aspire to if at least just to know that that much tonal diversity is available to me. do you get angered that all available notes on all available strings aren't being played at all times during a guitarist's solo? no, it's about choice. 

plus, though i've never heard this band before (they sound immensely generic, but it appears to be competently executed) the dude in the first post's pics makes the guitar look great and for that (solely aesthetics-cased point) i applaud him. it may even promote better musicians that him (or his band) to pick up an ERG and make great music with it.

H


----------



## FYP666 (Nov 21, 2008)

Now i'm just getting sick of this. This fuckin' thread was about SS being a 7-string band and one of their guitarist using a 8-string guitar. So dudes whose comments are that ''I had a listen to them and yeah, I think they're terrible.'' & ''SS is the fail, most boring thing i've ever seen live or heard'' or ''HOW? do you have ears?'' can shut the fuck up. Seriously. Most of you people think i'm a fuckin scene boy who hates everyone, but, If you don't have anything good or interesting to say about them, then STFU


----------



## Lozek (Nov 21, 2008)

When I have to put up with hearing them because they constantly get undeservedly decent support slots in the U.K. ie Behemoth & Necrophagist, then I'll state my opinion. Thanks


----------



## DDDorian (Nov 22, 2008)

Lozek said:


> When I have to put up with hearing them because they constantly get undeservedly decent support slots in the U.K. ie Behemoth & Necrophagist, then I'll state my opinion. Thanks



Wait, so Suicide Silence are British? That would explain so, so much


----------



## maliciousteve (Nov 22, 2008)

Just sounded like Bring Me The Horizon. This whole Death/Core thing has gotten pretty stale.


----------



## Lozek (Nov 22, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> Wait, so Suicide Silence are British? That would explain so, so much



A) Fuck you 

B) No, it's just that they seem to claim the spot of 'eternal shitty support band that you have to sit through in order to see the headliners who can actually destroy things' in the U.K.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 22, 2008)

I dunno, that washed out, bland generi-core sound is pretty American to my ears.


----------



## Mattayus (Nov 22, 2008)

Lozek said:


> A) Fuck you
> 
> B) No, it's just that they seem to claim the spot of 'eternal shitty support band that you have to sit through in order to see the headliners who can actually destroy things' in the U.K.



I know, last tour they supported Nile. NILE!?!?? Jesus Christ that's like The Beatles supporting... well... NILE!!!



Stitch said:


> I dunno, that washed out, bland generi-core sound is pretty American to my ears.



Haha fuckin ay man.


----------



## DDDorian (Nov 22, 2008)

Lozek said:


> A) Fuck you
> 
> B) No, it's just that they seem to claim the spot of 'eternal shitty support band that you have to sit through in order to see the headliners who can actually destroy things' in the U.K.



Haha, I didn't mean it like that, I just know how abhorrent the UK scene is and how the press over there arbitrarily picks bands to give inescapable levels of hype. I'm guessing that for whatever reason Suicide Silence are one of them? I still don't understand why this band in particular is getting near-unanimous hatred in this thread when there are dozens of others that sounds almost identical that people are at least ambivalent about


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Nov 22, 2008)

lobee said:


> Well then what are your guys' thoughts on Meshuggah? They don't need 8-strings either do they? Why can't they just tune down a 6 string? Just because they are a superior band doesn't mean they deserve to play 8's any more. I say let bands play whatever they like to play. I understand ripping a band because you don't like their music, but ripping them them for "not deserving to play a guitar with X number of strings because of their music" is grasping at straws(Straws Pulled at Random?).



Meshuggah would not be able to play what they play if they didn't have the 8th string. It's not just a problem with playing but with sound as well. Considering the odd positioning/chords, your boxes suddenly have a lot more range when you're on the 8. I wonder what's easier to play on... a 30'' scale 8 string or a 29 fret 7 string... 

I understand deathcore is just a fad, but holy shit I can't wait for it to die out already.



DDDorian said:


> I still don't understand why this band in particular is getting near-unanimous hatred in this thread when there are dozens of others that sounds almost identical that people are at least ambivalent about



I don't understand either, I hate them all equally  Seriously though, I was actually surprised at the reactions to this band in this thread... pleasantly surprised.



Stitch said:


> I dunno, that washed out, bland generi-core sound is pretty American to my ears.



I'm not American, but what the hell is that suppose to mean?


----------



## killiansguitar (Nov 22, 2008)

Stitch said:


> I dunno, that washed out, bland generi-core sound is pretty American to my ears.



I'm from the USA and guess what....





I TOTALLY agree! This sound...whatever you wanna label it as, is weak. I've heard god knows how many bands in the past 4 years, that all sound the same, dress the same, and are pretty much doing all of the same things, just with a different band name.


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 23, 2008)

I read this whole thread and wow. 

So if these guys decide to play 8's, whether using them or not, they're apparently posers. Even if they just want to have an 8, they don't need them and they're posers. Got it. 

25.5 8 string are gay. Yeah, nobody would want to use a high string on an 8 because that's not metal. My 8 in that scale is obviously a piece of shit and I have no fucking clue what I'm doing. 

Apparently these guys are not metal and fit into the "Deathcore" heading which you include fast trem picked rhythm parts, blast beats and the frequent breakdown, all accompanied by a singer that really doesn't change his vocal style. Please make sure you do not confuse this with "Black Metal" where you include fast trem picked rhythm parts, blast beats and the occasional slow part with organs, all accompanied by a singer who can usually only go between sounding like someone squeling while getting raped with a cactus or a sewer being roto-rootered. THAT's metal. (Dimmu Borgir rules.)

Why isn't a band like Cannibal Corpse getting the same treatment for sounding bland and the same across the last few albums? I swear Paul has had a metronome locked at one beat for the last two, because the tempo rarely changes. They're metal aren't they? Well, Jack Owen had an Ibanez Universe that he played for a while, but since he didn't need it, he's obviously a trendy fag that shops at Hot Topic jumping on the extended string bandwagon.

If Suicide Silence doesn't deserve to open for Necrophagist or any other "good" band, who does? I mean, if you were in headlining a tour in Necrophagist, having a band with a decent following open for you is just plain stupidity if some of your fans don't like it. Who needs ticket sales anyways and seriously, who wants exposure to people that may not normally pick up your album? I mean, those fucking posers play 8's and don't NEED them.

So to sum up, who gives a shit if they play 8's? If they're truly terrible, their album sales will peter out and they'll just go away. Otherwise, they'll continue to be successful not being "metal." Either way, if you hate them, turn off the radio, delete hte songs from your MP3 collection and go outside if you can't stand to see them open for a band. They're there for a reason and it's obviously not you.


----------



## xXcondemnedXx (Nov 23, 2008)

I love this band, and I dont care what people think. Well i do, but I respect their desicions and opinions. w/e i think this band kicks ass


----------



## Uncle Remus (Nov 23, 2008)

I agree with everytihng Canuck Brian said and i would'nt mind watching Suicide Silence if they opened for Necrophagist.

I think the thing is Suicide Silence don't bring anything new to the table for most people as far as variety goes. 

They're still better than all the Nu-metal crap but they're nothing ground-breaking like CC were in the day. Which is probably why CC don't get flamed for their recent offerings...


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 23, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> I read this whole thread and wow.
> 
> So if these guys decide to play 8's, whether using them or not, they're apparently posers. Even if they just want to have an 8, they don't need them and they're posers. Got it.
> 
> ...


----------



## thedownside (Nov 23, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> I read this whole thread and wow.
> 
> So if these guys decide to play 8's, whether using them or not, they're apparently posers. Even if they just want to have an 8, they don't need them and they're posers. Got it.
> 
> ...



i dont like just about any of the bands in this thread, but this post.... likely post of the year!


----------



## madmurphy13 (Nov 23, 2008)

For the record I'm pretty damn sure Suicide Silence are american


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 23, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> I read this whole thread and wow.
> 
> So if these guys decide to play 8's, whether using them or not, they're apparently posers. Even if they just want to have an 8, they don't need them and they're posers. Got it.
> 
> ...



^ Win. 

But...


what about the way they dress


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 23, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> I read this whole thread and wow.
> 
> So if these guys decide to play 8's, whether using them or not, they're apparently posers. Even if they just want to have an 8, they don't need them and they're posers. Got it.
> 
> ...


----------



## thesimo (Nov 23, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> I read this whole thread and wow.
> 
> So if these guys decide to play 8's, whether using them or not, they're apparently posers. Even if they just want to have an 8, they don't need them and they're posers. Got it.
> 
> ...



 pure truth


----------



## ire_works (Nov 23, 2008)

(slow build clap)


----------



## Laren (Nov 23, 2008)

cba reading the full thread, but couldn't it be possible that he uses the low tuning, but also plays other stuff in his spare time, and chooses to play that guitar for both jobs?

also, never heard of them so could be anything.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Nov 23, 2008)

Anyone played those LTD 8 strings? How do they compare to the Ibanez 8 string?

The LTDs are about half the price


----------



## budda (Nov 24, 2008)

wow, so i read this thread and..

what a waste of my time. guitarists are a bunch of opinionated assholes  

brian is spot on, btw.


----------



## Rick (Nov 24, 2008)

Brian is the man.


----------



## Colton165 (Nov 24, 2008)

he needs a two string, .75-.60 gauge.

<>= pinch harmonic
B |-222--22--2-2-1-2222222222222-<7>-|
F#|-000--00--0-0-0-0000000000000------|

"Hey guys i just wrote a new riff"


----------



## ak33 (Nov 24, 2008)

I actually enjoy SS.

"You wont even reconigize your F&*^&#37;$ Face!"


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 24, 2008)

I couldn't take 8 pages of why a metal band wasn't metal. It's like masturbating with a cheese grater - slightly amusing, mostly painful.


----------



## budda (Nov 24, 2008)

8 pages? you need to change your settings!


----------



## Shawn (Nov 25, 2008)

Cool pics.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 25, 2008)

Colton165 said:


> he needs a two string, .75-.60 gauge.
> 
> <>= pinch harmonic
> B |-222--22--2-2-1-2222222222222-<7>-|
> ...



What?

Hey, that fucker stole my song!


----------



## zackkynapalm (May 13, 2009)

TMM said:


> Yeah, thats an FM408. And IMHO way better that they chose the FM instead of the SRC. I feel that's a little less 'bandwagony'.



They use the SC607B a TON, along with 7 string RG's.


yeah, I bumped. eat it.


----------



## lucasreis (May 13, 2009)

I couldn´t hear their sound because I´m at work, but I´m curious.

As much as I don´t like/care for 8 strings I admit that 8 string guitars look so beautiful sometimes I want to have one just because they look good lol. Maybe it´s because the number of the strings is equivalent, like a 6xer. But sevens look beautiful too! I know I´m off topic but ok lol


----------



## zombiemetal (Aug 17, 2009)

lobee said:


> Well then what are your guys' thoughts on Meshuggah? They don't need 8-strings either do they? Why can't they just tune down a 6 string? Just because they are a superior band doesn't mean they deserve to play 8's any more. I say let bands play whatever they like to play. I understand ripping a band because you don't like their music, but ripping them them for "not deserving to play a guitar with X number of strings because of their music" is grasping at straws(Straws Pulled at Random?).
> 
> Edit: I just watched that video that was posted and it was the first I've heard of the band. I didn't like it...at all, but my stance is still the same.


 
You guys know they play drop A thats more than three steps turned down having 7 or 8 string guitars you dont have to tune down as much so your strings have more tension and arent loose as hell


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 17, 2009)

zombiemetal said:


> You guys know they play drop A thats more than three steps turned down having 7 or 8 string guitars you dont have to tune down as much so your strings have more tension and arent loose as hell



The same gauge strings are required for the tuning... think of it like taking the high string away from a 7 string...

Your strings only end up loose if you try to use really light strings for a low tuning...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice shots, never listened to these guys, but more 8 string players can't be a bad things.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Aug 17, 2009)

i think this thread should be renamed "suicide silence's new guitarist has got no head..and plays a 8 string"!!!


----------



## Joose (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't feel like looking through the thread. But SS is fuckin' sick, and the DVD that came with album package I got shows Mark saying that ESP just sent that to him.

He used it on one song that ended up being a bonus track.

Fact is, the guitar was more than likely a gift from ESP and let's face it... who wouldn't play a free guitar on stage every once in awhile?


----------



## ire_works (Aug 17, 2009)

theres a video posted on revolver magazine that shows the SS guys heading over to ESP to sign contracts at the factory , and they gave Garza a SC8 aswell , so new material from them will most likely be Djenty-er


----------



## ubarhax (Aug 17, 2009)

Suicide Silence is a joke. Listen to them without their studio magic:

' + $(this).name() + '

:50. They can't even keep in time with their super original chug riffs lmao.


----------



## Joose (Aug 18, 2009)

^Well, they were probably high and drunk, to be honest. As they usually are. Just as Nile was when they did their "betcha can't play this" segment.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 18, 2009)

I personally can't get into Suicide Silence. I am a fan of a lot of death-core, but these dudes just don't do it for me. That said, more 8 stringers isn't necessarily a bad thing. I can understand the whole "doing it just to have an 8 thing", but I hope it isn't like that. Hopefully, they'll do _something_ with them to justify playing 8. I will however say, why a standard scale 8???!!


----------



## willyman101 (Aug 18, 2009)

I've honestly tried to get into them, so hard because they are a heavy band and I thought I could find something I liked about the music but I just can't. Something about them just yells "bollocks" to me, 8 strings or not.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Aug 18, 2009)

All hail the mighty Canuck Brian, bamf of arguing (and winning) on teh interwebz!


----------



## halsinden (Aug 18, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> Alright!!! I remember this thread.
> 
> This thread features one of the greatest smackdowns in Internet message board history. Brought to you by our very own Canuck Brian:



_jesus_ that was good.

frankly it makes me feel like removing the variables like names and numbers of strings and re-posting that on other forums re 7 strings.

H


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## Anthony (Aug 18, 2009)

canuck brian said:


> I read this whole thread and wow.
> 
> So if these guys decide to play 8's, whether using them or not, they're apparently posers. Even if they just want to have an 8, they don't need them and they're posers. Got it.
> 
> ...



RESPECT


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 18, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> Very well put!
> 
> I mean, for a band that one-dimensional why on earth use a fucking 8 string? Pricks... purely for show and nothing else


Bit like Meshuggah then really.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

how is this any different from the nickleback seven string thread?


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (Aug 18, 2009)

I think this is the end of this thread..Please End the bashfest. We all know how you feel about 'deathcore' so stop ruining threads


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

SupaCoolMan2005 said:


> I think this is the end of this thread..Please End the bashfest. We all know how you feel about 'deathcore' so stop ruining threads



there's already a whole thread dedicated to why nobody likes deathcore 

EDIT: not everybody, per se, but probably everybody that's had something to say about it in here.


----------



## Joel (Aug 18, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Bit like Meshuggah then really.




FAIL


----------



## Dimebag313 (Oct 15, 2009)

Plug said:


> deathcore.... need we say more?
> 
> i wonder if they were doing the crab dance when those photos were taken?


 

FUCK GENRES PLAY WHAT MELTS FACE!!!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 15, 2009)

Old thread is old.


----------



## Samer (Oct 15, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> If you play a deathcore song, then a Death Metal song to someone who isn't a musician or an music enthusiast - they'll just say 'rarrr Its death metal'....but Deathcore is just a fad, It's not an original thing, they've just taken Death Metal and Gay'd it up a little.....or a lot...
> 
> Death Metal is the serious version - If you're an average Joe shmoe walking down the street - you laugh at a scene kid, but you steer to the other side of the footpath - out of the way of Eric Hoffman or Pat Obrien
> 
> ...



I dunno man i have been into metal for a long time, i would much rather listen to After the Burial / Veil Of Maya / Born of Osiris over Cannibal Corpse / Obituary / Entombed 

Im tired of death metal at this point and dont see anything fresh or new that hasent been done 15 years ago other than a small handful of bands.

Deathcore or whatever its called (would you put After the Burial in this group?) pushed the envelope musically more than death metal does at this point. (This coming to some one who was closed minded to bands like After the Burial at first because of the scene i didnt like)

Any way listing to Sucide Silence i can tell you they are heavier / faster / more technical than bands like Obituary, didnt really like them that much but just putting in my two cents.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Oct 15, 2009)

Samer said:


> Any way listing to Sucide Silence i can tell you they are heavier / faster / more technical than bands like Obituary, didnt really like them that much but just putting in my two cents.



Wow...

Your comparing Suicide Silence to Obituary? You do realize that Obituary started back in the 80's right?


----------



## Samer (Oct 15, 2009)

asmegin_slayer said:


> Wow...
> 
> Your comparing Suicide Silence to Obituary? You do realize that Obituary started back in the 80's right?



Im not saying one is better than the other, im not a fan of either. 

Lets take some death metal bands: Aborted / Exhumed / Mortician: 

now every one making fun of SS, how are any of the 3 bands above better / more original / than the bands i listed above. 

The point i was trying to make is death metal can be just a boring and over done as Metalcore, i guess it just depends what scene you belong too or something (i dont belong to either im a prog / power metal guy)

The reason i dont listen to much death metal any more aside from a few bands is because its all the same to me as stuff done in the 80's. 

Bands like Obituary / Jugle Rot and so on are still touring and playing but how are they pushing the envelope?


----------



## katierose (Oct 15, 2009)

^ Not everyone is trying to re-invent the wheel or "push the envelope". 

Some bands just play what the want and that's perfectly fine with me.


----------



## Samer (Oct 15, 2009)

katierose said:


> ^ Not everyone is trying to re-invent the wheel or "push the envelope".
> 
> Some bands just play what the want and that's perfectly fine with me.



Well thats true, but people were giving shit to one band (suicide silence) for not pushing the envelope and using death metal as an example of ground breaking music.


----------



## katierose (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah, like the smackdown post has already stated.. no one gives Cannibal Corpse shit for not changing it up in the past 9849 albums. It's the same deal, but it just so happens to be cool to bash "deathcore".


----------



## Samer (Oct 15, 2009)

katierose said:


> Yeah, like the smackdown post has already stated.. no one gives Cannibal Corpse shit for not changing it up in the past 9849 albums. It's the same deal, but it just so happens to be cool to bash "deathcore".



Im not sure of After the Burial / Veil Of Maya/ Born of Osiris / Animals as Leaders and so on are considered death core, i recently got into these bands and thing they are ground breaking for sure. 

Do they fall in this category?


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 15, 2009)

The difference between Suicide Silence and bands like Cannibal Corpse and Obituary is that those bands are originators and Suicide Silence and the majority of other deathcore bands are just names on a long, played-out list. 

Anyway, deathcore is functionally identical to turn-of-the-milennium brutal death metal in everything but image - it just so happens that deathcore has an even stupider premise than all that tough-guy wigger Madball-felating slam garbage that was kicking around a few years back. Same boring sound, now with tighter jeans and "ironic" lyrics about breakfast cereal and internet memes and shit. Hoo-fucking-ray. 

Anyway, the only thing worse than experiencing it is watching this argument play itself out every week. Suicide Silence play eight-strings, go check out the interview we did for more info. Locked.


----------



## Randy (Oct 15, 2009)

This thread should be stickied just for that rant, alone.


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 15, 2009)

**Believe me, I'm sure people will get to experience it all over again when the next deathcore thread goes up in about eight seconds' time Locked.


----------

